# silver bracelets



## pattavina (May 8, 2009)




----------



## Gregg Jacob (May 10, 2009)

The focus is way off on these.  Try a higher f-stop or you will probley have to move back to get everything in focus.  Also looks like the lighting is right over head..move it down and also the camera angle.
Gregg


----------



## Dcrymes84 (May 11, 2009)

the second and third picture is way out of focus turn your iso setting up.


----------

